

Top Cities Americans Are Ditching - walterbell
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-07-22/these-are-the-top-20-cities-americans-are-ditching

======
camillomiller
What's wrong with El Paso?

~~~
brimanning
From the article:

> "A lot of young, reasonably educated people are having a hard time finding
> work there," Stoll said. "They're not staying in town after they graduate,"
> leaving for the faster-growing economies of neighboring metro areas like
> Dallas and Austin, he said.

